# Colonoscopy vs Sigmoidoscopy vs Endoscopy



## My Butt Hurts

Does anyone know the difference between colonoscopy, sigmoidoscopy, and endoscopy?
I'm going in for a sigmoidoscopy on the 22nd of August, and they are sedating me for it.  I've been sedated for colonoscopies before.  I swear I had an endoscopy without sedation, and I was fine.
Any clue?

Oh - and how about the citrate of magnesia??  Ugh!  I only have to drink a 10 oz. bottle, so it's not like the colonoscopy prep, but it still doesn't sound like it's gonna taste so good.


----------



## NCWaves

A sigmoidoscopy is similar to colonoscopy, but it only examines the lower third or half of the colon.  Probably consistent with someone who has inflammation near the rectum or latter portion of the colon. However most docs skip it and go directly to the colonscopy, since you will be sedated anyways, this way they can examine the whole colon at once.  I guess it would be less invasive to do a sigmoidoscopy though.

YUK< UGH > Whatchamacallit.  It's not good. I would mix that with Sprite if I were you.  Just be sure not to pause when drinking it.  Gulp it!!!  Bottoms up!  Nothing pleasant tasting, but at least its a relatively small amt.

Good luck to you!


----------



## mommy1st

I don't know if it still says it but the bottle used to say better tolerated when chilled.  I think that says it all.


----------



## ls1krab

Yes, sigmoidoscopy is only about 1/3 of the colon, while the colonoscopy is the entire length of the colon. I'm confused about the endoscopy, so if anyone wants to shed some light on that, it would be great. The magnesium citrate really isn't that bad, just chug it quick. 

Now, I've had some other stuff that I don't recall the name of, but it's about a gallon of liquid and you need to drink a cup of it every 15 minutes until you drink all of it. It fills you up quick and it takes about 1 hour and 15 minutes before it starts taking it's effect, so you're pretty darn full by the time you have to go. Not to mention it tastes like crap.

Good luck on the procedure. I never remember what happens after mine due to the sedation. Feels weird.


----------



## mommy1st

ls1krab said:
			
		

> Yes, sigmoidoscopy is only about 1/3 of the colon, while the colonoscopy is the entire length of the colon. I'm confused about the endoscopy, so if anyone wants to shed some light on that, it would be great. The magnesium citrate really isn't that bad, just chug it quick.
> 
> Now, I've had some other stuff that I don't recall the name of, but it's about a gallon of liquid and you need to drink a cup of it every 15 minutes until you drink all of it. It fills you up quick and it takes about 1 hour and 15 minutes before it starts taking it's effect, so you're pretty darn full by the time you have to go. Not to mention it tastes like crap.
> 
> Good luck on the procedure. I never remember what happens after mine due to the sedation. Feels weird.


Please don't talk about the gallon jug. Ew I just threw up a little I can't even think about that stuff.  Seriously if I see it I throw up that is the worst stuff ever I told my GI that I am allergic, I just can't stand that stuff anymore.


----------



## Agent X20

I presume you mean a flexible sigmoidoscopy.... as they can do it with a rigid telescope-type thing (a sigmoidoscope, in fact)... hopefully warmed up first! I had one of those in 1972, but they may use one in clinic for a quick peep (hopefully not). The flexible sigmoidoscopy I had a couple of years ago was with the proper prehensile TV camera job. I had the option of whether to be sedated or not, and I chose not... wouldn't do that again... I'll be on the happy juice next time!


----------



## ls1krab

mommy1st said:
			
		

> Please don't talk about the gallon jug. Ew I just threw up a little I can't even think about that stuff.  Seriously if I see it I throw up that is the worst stuff ever I told my GI that I am allergic, I just can't stand that stuff anymore.


So you know exactly what I'm talking about them. That stuff tastes like seawater, I literally had to pinch my nose closed each time to down it. 

Also, you can purchase the magnesium citrate in a lemon flavor at your local HEB or Wal-Mart so it can be much more tolerable.


----------



## drew_wymore

An Endoscopy is down your throat into your belly and depending on which scope is used it can go into your small bowel, I don't know how far though. I had an endo and colo on the same day .... in retrospect I hope they didn't use the same scope for each one =p


----------



## My Butt Hurts

At least if they did the mouth end before the butt end it would be okay, Drew.
Yup - I'm "sure" the lemon flavoring in the gross "chilling or putting over ice may make it taste better" will make it oh-so-yummy.
Then I have to do TWO enemas??  Jeez....


----------



## Agent X20

They have a tiny little camera now, you can swallow it and it follows you right from one end to the other. Sounds very civilised. Don't know if it's re-usable, though.


----------



## Creepy Lurker

Pen said:
			
		

> I had it on my last scope, drink it fast and hold your nose, til it is down!  Not too overbearing tho. Good luck :yrolleyes:


The stuff I had last time made me throw up if I drank it too fast.

I feel sick thinking about it


----------



## teeny5

I hated that stuff!  The pharmacist told me to put it in the freezer for an hour prior to starting it.  He said the number my tastebuds were the easier it would go down!  That's when I knew it must be aweful.


----------



## Isla

Agent X20 said:
			
		

> They have a tiny little camera now, you can swallow it and it follows you right from one end to the other. Sounds very civilised. Don't know if it's re-usable, though.


I did the pill camera, and no they are not reusable. And there are two different kinds one for upper and one for lower. The lower bowel one has only one end it take pictures from and it takes the picture much slower than the one used for upper. The receiver is REALLY bulky and you have to wear this big huge harness. Not to mention all the leads they stick all over you.


----------



## NCWaves

I wanted to do the pill camera, but my doc said because I have the narrowest opening and have had too many small bowel obstructions that it would not be a wise idea.  I would probably be on the operating table having the camera surgically removed.  I guess that was enough to make me forget about using it!


----------



## BWS1982

My Butt Hurts said:
			
		

> At least if they did the mouth end before the butt end


That way would be a method for one to force you to "kiss your own ass" whilst sedated and you wouldn't have known.

I had a Sigmoid on May 9th, also called by some GI's as an abreviated scope. He was able to see into the transverse colon but not really go into it.


----------



## Babe123

the stuff i had.. picolax tasted quite nice. like warm orange juice with a little fizz. ive ahd an endoscopy and a colonoscopy and much preffered the colonoscopy.. i watched it on a screen and had this cute doctor ( which embarressed me a little cos he was the one sticking a camera in my bum.. im soo glad i was sedated  )


----------



## My Butt Hurts

Magnesium citrate, hmmm, well it isn't too bad but for some reason it still took me an hour to drink it.  It tastes like straight lime juice.  It's not as salty as the usual preps for colonoscopies.  If you know what sour patch kids candy tastes like it's almost like a liquid version of those.  You'd think that would taste good, but it wears on you.  I just was trying not to gag, 10 ounces doesn't give you a lot of room to play with if you throw it up.
Now I wait.
Ooo - gotta go...


----------



## Isla

Good luck Butt Groove!


----------



## My Butt Hurts

Um, my butt hurts, I'm not an ass crack.

Well - the results - 
Inflammation obviously, and bad enough that he's going to double my Humira, 2 pens every other week, start me on 40 mg prednisone, and try Imuran instead of Pentasa, as long as my blood test comes back okay.  I've never tried Imuran before.  Hope this combination works.  I still have a week to go before my shots, but it will be before I have to go back to work at least.  Wish me luck!


----------



## Isla

You are no fun

:kissgrits:


----------



## My Butt Hurts

My butt REALLY hurts afte crapping so many times for that sigmoid prep!  I only ate a muffin yesterday, so I think my bile was extra strong.  Yeeeouch!
(I think I may have made another butt groove.)
Is THAT more fun for ya'?
:tongue:


----------



## Isla

:emot-waycool: 

Much better! Hehehehe


----------



## drew_wymore

Aww Butt .. I'd give you more support if you hadn't broken up with me =*(


----------



## Isla

He doesn't need to, I will give him all the geeky attention he needs and I know when he wants to be left alone to code 

I will stock his javascript libraries and help him debug his scripts...

I will test his code and will never code his tests

hahahahahha


----------



## BWS1982

My Butt Hurts said:
			
		

> 2 pens every other week



Been on this forum long enough to know that we can only tolerate one Pen, 2 is overkill.


Isla is citing her geek vows, jeez.


----------



## My Butt Hurts

Drew - was that a TEAR??!?
We're back on!!!

Very funny Benson.


----------



## drew_wymore

My Butt Hurts said:
			
		

> Drew - was that a TEAR??!?
> We're back on!!!


WOOOOHOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Isla

I totally got dissed !@#$% :emot-nyd: 

:voodoo:


----------



## drew_wymore

Nu Uh! I always have room for multiple ladies in my life =)


----------



## My Butt Hurts

OOO!  Me Isla AND Drew??
Isla called me a hottie once.  I'm a Monet.  Beautiful from a distance, but up close I'm just a big mess.

At first I thought that little smiley of Isla's was a middle finger being stuck up, not a waving attitude finger.  Ha!


----------



## Isla

My Butt Hurts said:
			
		

> At first I thought that little smiley of Isla's was a middle finger being stuck up, not a waving attitude finger.  Ha!


Hahaha that would have worked as well. 

Sorry Drew, if it came to picking you or Butt I would pick my butt :eek2:


----------



## My Butt Hurts

Okay, so if we're done flirting here and anyone cares about my test - keep reading.
Sigmoidoscopy was Friday, there was lots of inflammation, slept right through it.  Dr. put me on 40 mg prednisone, (why didn't I start my old bottle in my closet a MONTH ago when I started feeling like crap?)  he wants to up my Humira dose from 1 shot every other week to 2 shots every other week pending insurance approval.  And, he wants to start me on Imuran.  Never been on that or 6mp, and don't really want to.  He said to call in 2 weeks to see if the blood test says I can take it.
Good news is I feel a bit better on day 5 of Pred.

Here's a question - how do I know if I feel better because of the prednisone, my new low residue diet that I'm REALLY strict on, or my shot of mangosteen juice that I just took today?

Yup - I aksed my Dr about mangosteen juice, and his back was to me, but my dad said that he smirked.  It just came today.  Doesn't taste too bad.  Here's hoping!


----------



## drew_wymore

Each a bunch of chocolate and fried food and see if you crap all over yourself and you'll have your answer Butt .. Pred should keep that from happening.


----------



## My Butt Hurts

Oh good idea - I'll try that.

I actually had a terrible night last night.  I was up so many times in the middle of the night, never went poop but woke up in pain.  I almost never have pain, so this was different.  I can't figure out if it was the soy milk I tried for the first time (seems like soy is a gassy thing) or if it was the shot of mangosteen juice I had for the first time.  Yeah, great - trying 2 new things in 1 day - I know, I know.  The only other thing it could've been was a burrito from Taco Bell, but I thought I was being smart - it was only meat cheese and rice, no veggies, no spicy, and all low residue for my new low resi diet.  Taco Bell doesn't usually bother me, so I don't know.  Especially on pred, this is strange.
Now I'm scared to drink breakfast this morning, but I guess I'll never know if I don't try it.  Soy, here I come.


----------



## BWS1982

As much as I hate pred, I'm going to ask about a dose pack this Friday at my appt, as an alternative to Tysabri or surgery.

Am I the only one waiting to hear if Isla enjoyed picking her butt?


----------



## Isla

I only enjoy it with Huggies Clean Team moist wipes. I think I would die without those things.

Plus it helps having my long finger nails:


----------



## My Butt Hurts

Wow, I'd like to get an itch on my butt with THOSE nails!
And yes, Benson - you ARE the only one who was waiting to hear about Isla.
That really says a lot about how you feel.  I think you hate pred more than anyone on the Earth.

Speaking of pred - I've been off of work all summer, symptoms slowly coming back.   I had to go in today to get ready for the opening of school next week, and I felt GREAT!  Tired from moving furniture, but no poops since before I left the house this morning.  (Now 9:35 at night) Day 6 of prednisone finally kicked in!  I still tried the soy milk this morning, but skipped the mangosteen juice (aaaand the Taco Bell) Feel pretty good tonight.  One big huge gas bubble that stunk up the room.  Maybe I just had one stuck last night.  MUCH better than last night!


----------



## AbstractDonut

You might get them to give you some diaper rash cream next time, smear it on before each time you go.


----------



## AckMac

I'm confused, I thought that a colonoscopy and sigmoidoscopy were types of endoscopic procedures?


----------



## Skycruiser

Deleted.


----------



## nevilletanner

just added the relivant videos to answer your original question.

endoscopy - http://www.crohnsforum.com/showthread.php?p=467629#post467629
sigmoidoscopy - http://www.crohnsforum.com/showthread.php?p=467634#post467634
colonoscopy - http://www.crohnsforum.com/showthread.php?p=454032#post454032


----------

